# funny story



## jordanfstop (Apr 26, 2008)

one of my coworkers let me listen to this voicemail that somebody had forwarded him. 

this week somebody calls up a police dept here saying that he saw one of the paramedic trucks parked outside of an ice cream store. he yells at the dispatcher saying "i saw these two paramedics in truck ### get out of the truck, walk across the street, go into the store and buy ice cream all while leaving the engine on." the dispatcher lets the sergeant on the line and the sergeant says that "so what you're saying is you saw two paramedics go get ice cream and you're calling the police about it? i'd recommend calling up [insert paramedic company here.] and talk to them about it. they need to keep the trucks on to keep the materials inside chilled." the guy replies "but they left the engine running! how can they go get food while at work! i'm glad to see my tax dollars hard at work." the sergeant says "these paramedics are working twelve hour shifts and you have a problem with them getting ice cream on a hot day?" guy replies "yes! i work twelve hour shifts sometimes too and i never go get f***ing ice cream!" sarge replies "like i said, if you want to take it up, call up the company and report it to them." guy replies "yeah, okay, i will. f*** you. *click* sarge "well..it was nice talking to you too."

note: they were legally parked 


some people...


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 26, 2008)

Any chance youll tell me who? hehe Or send me the audio LOL


----------



## jordanfstop (Apr 26, 2008)

CFRBryan347768 said:


> Any chance youll tell me who? hehe Or send me the audio LOL



unfortunately i don't have the audio. i really wish i did.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 26, 2008)

jordanfstop said:


> one of my coworkers let me listen to this voicemail that somebody had forwarded him.
> 
> this week somebody calls up a police dept here saying that he saw one of the paramedic trucks parked outside of an ice cream store. he yells at the dispatcher saying "i saw these two paramedics in truck ### get out of the truck, walk across the street, go into the store and buy ice cream all while leaving the engine on." the dispatcher lets the sergeant on the line and the sergeant says that "so what you're saying is you saw two paramedics go get ice cream and you're calling the police about it? i'd recommend calling up [insert paramedic company here.] and talk to them about it. they need to keep the trucks on to keep the materials inside chilled." the guy replies "but they left the engine running! how can they go get food while at work! i'm glad to see my tax dollars hard at work." the sergeant says "these paramedics are working twelve hour shifts and you have a problem with them getting ice cream on a hot day?" guy replies "yes! i work twelve hour shifts sometimes too and i never go get f***ing ice cream!" sarge replies "like i said, if you want to take it up, call up the company and report it to them." guy replies "yeah, okay, i will. f*** you. *click* sarge "well..it was nice talking to you too."
> 
> ...



was this a complaint to 401?


----------



## jordanfstop (Apr 26, 2008)

firecoins said:


> was this a complaint to 401?



301 i believe.


----------

